

In an ideal world, there will be a more efficient marketplace than litigation - rendezvouscp
http://www.lodsys.com/1/post/2011/05/q-licensing-patents-is-unethical-you-are-extortionistsetc.html

======
zdw
_But for an app developer to take a year or two to write an application and to
see money from the app, is good fortune built on top of the contributions of
the entire shared ecosystem, including independent inventor’s patent outputs
such as Abelow’s._

Did someone lose their Strunk & White?

